# Links for finding the Macs' resell value?



## Giaguara (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

I remember that there were some sites that would show you directly the value of your Mac ... but I've lost the link. Anyone has the links left for that or those sites?

So select the model of the Mac you have, and the specifications, and the country you are at, and it then grabs the value from a number of sites giving you the average or recommendations.

Of course, I could look at the local ebay, buyandsell, and other Mac related and second hand sites. But I _do _remember that I saw a site doing exactly this a while ago. 

Anyone remembers seeing such a site?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 6, 2008)

Doesn't EveryMac.com show the current street price of used Macs?

http://www.everymac.com


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.mac2sell.net/


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 6, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> http://www.mac2sell.net/



You've just earned a Thanks for that link.  Kudos!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 6, 2008)

Sad to know that my 3 year old iMac G5 has gone from ~$2000 down to only $350.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, not too bad -- my first-generation, 9-year-old G4 (sig) is worth more than half that (of course, that's taking into consideration processor upgrade, maxed-out RAM, and 3 * 120GB hard drives)!  :O


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 6, 2008)

OK, I feel a little better now. 

Seems as though they're only focusing on New World Macs.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 6, 2008)

Ooh, that mac2sell is exactly what I was looking for  
Now better bookmark it...


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel my G5 is worth more the $550 (US) it listed. I keep forgetting how old this G5 is getting.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 6, 2008)

Hm.. that site shows that e.g. my MaBook would rate with its specs around 650 euros, whereas buyandsell has people asking for 800-900 euros for it. So it's probably  between those. 
Satcomer what do you get with those specs e.g. at Ebay?


----------

